# I fought the LAW, and the law won...



## Marauder06 (Apr 11, 2012)

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...nk-weapon-with-live-rocket-off-army-base?lite

Some dumbasses got busted for stealing a LAW.

How did they get caught?




> The soldiers' secret reportedly became revealed when one of the troops was deployed to Afghanistan last year. His girlfriend called police when she found the rocket launcher in their closet.


 
This reminds me of back when I was an infantry PL, some clowns in our company (thankfully in another platoon) took home a live grenade from the range and got dimed out by his wife.  The whole chain of command for the range got caught up in that one, for not counting "spoons and booms" and not doing  a good shakedown after the range was over.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 11, 2012)

We had a guy in my old company that had barracks box full of artillery sims. He only got caught when he got into an argument with his wife and she called the cops saying he had a bunch of bombs in the house. Local cops showed up going crazy and had EOD show up to 'disarm' them.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 11, 2012)

the things guys in the service will steal. had a angry ex-wife bring into the PMO office when I was loaned to the MP's for a year the site for a Abrahams tank her soon to be ex-husband had stolen. These days all NCIS has gotta do is monitor pendletonyardsales.com to find a plethora of idiots stealing and trying to sell shit, mostly plate carriers and SAPI plates.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 11, 2012)

An angry soon-to-be-ex-wife of an officer in Group found out that he was cheating on her and turned him in for stealing a classified laptop and giving it to (their son, I think it was).


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2012)

This is why we need 30k UAV's...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 11, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> This is why we need 30k UAV's...


 
So you can steal one?


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 12, 2012)

oh sure, we can have that many UAV's to monitor people but we can't have a simple few to make the dream of taco copter a reality! sure, you might cut a few limbs off with a unmanned UAV with four propellers landing, but you have taco's!


----------

